# Smoker Vent Pipe



## mike8623 (Jan 3, 2017)

Got a question folks. I got a new electric smoker, box type, for Christmas. It is like -14 at my place and I want to smoke. Has anyone here put a vent pipe extension on their smoker so they can smoke inside. I was thinking of a flexible type pipe vented out a hole in my shop so I could smoke, have a brew, watch a little tv and not freeze to death. I'll make sure not to kill myself. Any ideas out there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes it's done all the time.

Flex hose or ridged stove pipe will work.

Just make sure the smoke is traveling uphill to the outside.

And I would get the top of the vent above the roof.

Her's one that is pretty cool!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129968/vented-mes-40-outside

Al


----------



## mike8623 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for responding Al, any idea what he used to connect the pipe to the smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

No, but I think you could find the parts in the appliance section of Lowe's or Home Depot.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks like he used red high temp silicone....


----------

